# Форум для решивших переступить черту > Обсуждаем суицид >  церковь и суицид

## brusnika

Почему все церковники в один голос кричат о том, что суицид - это страшный грех, и о том, что  все самоубийцы попадают  в ад, их даже не отпевают.Ведь суицид- это  итог данных Богом  особенностей   организма   человека (психических,гормональных,наследственных, физиологических, эндокринных, нейрогуморальных, генетических и т.д.), от самого человека не зависящих, но   влияющих на него. Человек ведь не виноват  в  том, что у него определенный  генетический, наследственный материал(для верующих- Богом данный- допустим, наследственное психическое заболевание, или , допустим, генетическая   данность, проявляющаяся в слабости нервной системы) ,определенный  тип   нервной системы(опять же Богом данный), определенный гормональный   статус (данный Богом)и  т.д. Бог создал человека таким, а суицид - итог   особенностей  его  организма (данных Богом), за что тогда в ад ? Тогда получается, человек - просто пешка в руках Бога,  но не дитя Его. Любящий Отец (создатель своих детей) в ад детей не отправляет за то, что он сам создал их именно такими...

----------


## neji

церковь - шлюха государства. никому не выгодно чтоб их рабы самоубивались.

----------


## qwe

а суицид единственный выход из положения, в случае всех перечисленных обстоятельств?

----------


## Unity

Все «церкви» всех сущих религий и учений жаждут донести: не сумев досконально постичь природу своего же естества, — после смерти (Здесь вот — время начать _отрицать_; веровать собственным идеям, верить _собственным проекциям_! ^_^) снова доведётся окунуться в ту же грязь — и ничто на сменится: ибо _ад сейчас_, — ну и в итоге также будет ад — ничего не сдвинется в грезящей Вашей душе.
Впрочем, бесполезно говорить… делиться информацией с кем-либо… 
Будьте собой и будьте умнее! Не верьте словам!.. Верьте Идее в своей голове, — и пусть же она приведёт Вас туда… 
Куда вот сейчас привела… 
Вперёд!..
P.S. Ад — состояние сознания, состояние души — или же, иначе, психики. Мы меняем оное. Бог — попросту Идея ради оправдания несостоятельности того, что нами содеяно...

----------


## Traumerei

Недавно тоже задумывалась над этим вопросом... теоретическая база такова:

Диалог из фильма "Куда приводят мечты" 

(_Жена главного героя совершает самоубийство после смерти мужа в автокатастрофе. Ему, находящемуся в раю, сообщают о данном событии..._ )

- Это профессиональный риск родственных душ - одной не выдержать без другой. Но, всё кончилось - её страдания теперь позади. Мы встретимся очень скоро.

- Нет, ты не понял.. .

-Когда я увижу её ?

- Никогда. Свидание невозможно, она - самоубийца, сюда таким нельзя.

- За что наказывать ? 

- Это - не приговор.

- Да она столько мучалась, что ещё...

- Нет, здесь нет ни судей, не подсудимых, все - равны, просто так уж устроено, пойми.

- Что самоубийцы отправляются в ад? Это - не приговор ?

(...) 

- Настоящий ад, это когда не знаешь, что умер, когда человек не понимает, что стало с ним. (...) Самоубийцы идут туда вовсе не за прегрешения, тут дело совсем в другом. У каждого есть инстинкт, данный нам природой, закон естественного порядка, а Энни (главная героиня) его нарушила, но отрицает это. Она не хочет осознать того, что сделала и ей вечно играть в эту глупую игру... У каждого свой ад - в нём необязательно огонь и смола, наш ад - это жизнь впустую.

И в то же время...

"Люди считают невозможным то, чего прежде не случалось"

Отрывок из стихотворения "Самоубийца" ( Шнейдман, "Душа самоубийцы")

Хоронили не многолюдно,

Не говоря, что ей

_Всю вечность теперь будет трудно

С этой бедой своей_

Быть может в чём-то правы буддисты... Самоубийство - не наказание, а временное решение вечной проблемы...или скорее вечное нерешение вечной проблемы.

----------


## neji

> делиться информацией с кем-либо


 это не информация, это такие же идеи

----------


## qwe

вот все время кто-нибудь подобную тему поднимает)

Почему вы не спросите у священника? напрашивается вопрос, будет информация из первых рук)

у человека есть организм - стихийная часть природы и разум. И разум на то и дан, чтобы им думать. если голова болит - нужно наверное отрезать голову? Однозначно поможет, раз и навсегда)) Кто принимает решение отрезать голову? Это решение принимается рукой, ногой, носом, физиологией или умом?

И действительно, если умом не пользоваться, зачем эта голова?)

в христианстве грех=вред. Если я причиняю себе вред - получаю неприятные последствия. человек уже так устроен, лишается какой-то части себя раньше времени - испытывает дискомфорт. ад символ означающий дискомфорт. 

А чтобы понимать, что религия говорит на самом деле - нужно изучать. Математику не изучают по высказыванием случайных прохожих на улице... Нельзя вырвать какую-то фразу из контекста и полагаться на нее как на правду.

----------


## Игорёк

Религия полня абсурда. Можно тысячи подобных вопросов собрать. 
Почему дети после смерти отвечают за грехи родителей ?
Почему нельзя женщинам в период менструации ходить в церковь ?   и т.д. и т.п.

----------


## qwe

> Почему дети после смерти отвечают за грехи родителей ?


 откуда вы это взяли?..




> Почему нельзя женщинам в период менструации ходить в церковь ? и т.д. и т.п.


 никогда не интересовалась, но поскольку читала всякое разное, то для себя делаю вывод, что от того, что женщины интенсивно теряют энергию в этот период, в том числе и негативную (если очень упростить). И возможно, это способ улучшить фон в церкви и настрой верующих во время службы. вероятность 70%))

----------


## Dementiy

Потому что "_во тьме ходят, и не знают, куда идут, ибо тьма ослепила им глаза_". (сравнимо с 1 Ин 2:9–11).

Любовь же никого не осуждает.
Даже самоубийц. 
Особенно самоубийц...

----------


## Игорёк

Просто помню из библии. Что погибшие в неразумном возрасте дети попадают туда где угатовано быть их родителям (вероятность 70%, т.е. вроде бы так).. А как еще детей распределять ? Специальный приют создавать для них ? или реинкорнировать ? они же еще не успели ничего заслужить. 

 Церковь регламентирует менструальную женщину как "грязную". Зачем бог создавал "грязь" ?

----------


## qwe

> Просто помню из библии. Что погибшие в неразумном возрасте дети попадают туда где угатовано быть их родителям (вероятность 70%, т.е. вроде бы так).. А как еще детей распределять ? Специальный приют создавать для них ? или реинкорнировать ? они же еще не успели ничего заслужить. 
> 
>  Церковь регламентирует менструальную женщину как "грязную". Зачем бог создавал "грязь" ?


 Игорь, в библии символическое описание духовных состояний. это точно) там о материальных вещах нет практически ничего.

Нужно спросить у бога, зачем он создавал грязь?  :Wink: 
Любая вещь, существо в проявленном мире рождается, живет и умирает. период отмирания - это один тип энергии, созидания - другой. это не грязь, а нормально и естественно. но всему свое время и место... смотря для каких целей

----------


## Игорёк

> Игорь, в библии символическое описание духовных состояний. это точно) там о материальных вещах нет практически ничего.
> 
> Нужно спросить у бога, зачем он создавал грязь? 
> Любая вещь, существо в проявленном мире рождается, живет и умирает. период отмирания - это один тип энергии, созидания - другой. это не грязь, а нормально и естественно. но всему свое время и место... смотря для каких целей


 Мне все это не особо интересно. Просто когда я узнавал разные подросбности о церкви (общался с верующими одно время), то еще больше разочаровался во всех этих делах. Все цинично расчетливо и много противоречий.

----------


## Unity

> это не информация, это такие же идеи


 Твоё состояние — это _не идея_, — ну и _не идеей_ «лечится» _реальный_ недуг — с вековой историей… 
Ах, да, позабыл, — некоторые и не ищут _изменения внутри_ — кое бы позволило, наконец-то, вырваться с темницы…

----------


## trypo

> Твоё состояние — это _не идея_, — ну и _не идеей_ «лечится» _реальный_ недуг — с вековой историей… 
> Ах, да, позабыл, — некоторые и не ищут _изменения внутри_ — кое бы позволило, наконец-то, вырваться с темницы…


 есть вариант , что "темница" вполне легитимна в качестве "светлой" жизни.
познание не ограничено - лишено противоречий и разного рода меток и клейм.

очень большая вероятность ценности жизни в общем смысле.
вне зависимости от её конкретных черт.

изменения не самоцель , разве что в частности.

и как бы важное дополнение : другие , те что не ищут или не хотят увидеть - это мы и есть .
мы , те кто дают возможность обрести и увидеть.
получается и не другие вовсе , а может даже выше нас.

----------


## PhysX

Религия всегда занималась лишь обслуживанием сильных мира сего. Они содержат религию, а она в свою очередь действует в их интересах. qwe правильно сказал: государство во все времена стремилось лишь увеличивать численность населения любыми путями, ведь это больше рабочих рук, крестьян, ремесленников, больше воинов, а это больше и лучше производство, промышленность, больше захваченных территорий или наоборот надежнее защита от нападений и т.д. и в целом больше власть. Ему не было выгодно, что народ своевольно сваливал из жизни.

"_Если светская власть лишала человека свободы лишь в его физической постасии и только на период его земной жизни, то власть церковная давала возможность стреножить и душу, ибо юрисдикция религии простиралась и в жизнь загробную._"
Борис Акунин "Писатель и самоубийство"

А если бы Всемогущий (!) Бог действительно не хотел бы, чтобы человек мог убить себя, то он бы просто не дал ему такой возможности, как не дал ее животным.

"_Суицид - лучший дар Бога человеку - не только жизнь, но и возможность добовольной смерти. Дар тем более щедр, что Всевышний такой возможности лишен._"

----------


## PhysX

А не отпевали их, в отличие от убийц, по другой причине:

"Христианская церковь относилось к самоубийству гораздо неприметимее, чем к убийству. Эта явная несправедливость аргументировалась тем, что убийца еще может раскаяться в своем злодеянии, а самоубийца такой возможности лишен. На самом же деле снисходительность к первому из смертных грехов объяснялась все теми же государственными интересами: и светской, и церковной власти было не обойтись юез собственных убийц, состоявших у них на службе."
Борис Акунин "Писатель и самоубийство"

Извиняюсь за сплошное цитирование  :Smile:

----------


## Dementiy

Если уж на то пошло, то жизнь многих первых христиан (благодаря которым и возникла вся церковь), можно охарактеризовать как суициидальное поведение.
Да что там говорить, даже Иисус Христос шел в Иерусалим, отлично зная: что ему там грозит, кто его предаст, и как ему надлежит умереть и воскреснуть.

Сами же своим писанием осуждаются, ибо написано:
"Любящий душу свою погубит ее; а ненавидящий душу свою в мире сем сохранит ее в жизнь вечную." (Ио. 12, 25).

----------


## PhysX

> Если уж на то пошло, то жизнь многих первых христиан (благодаря которым и возникла вся церковь), можно охарактеризовать как суициидальное поведение.
> Да что там говорить, даже Иисус Христос шел в Иерусалим, отлично зная: что ему там грозит, кто его предаст, и как ему надлежит умереть и воскреснуть.
> 
> Сами же своим писанием осуждаются, ибо написано:
> "Любящий душу свою погубит ее; а ненавидящий душу свою в мире сем сохранит ее в жизнь вечную." (Ио. 12, 25).


 Так помоему известно, что все эти священные писания, с какими целями они бы не писались изначально, позже всегда переиначивались под интересы государства. В христианстве изначально и не было никакого запрета на суицид, его ввели лишь в 5-ом веке после того, как люди стали скоропостижно убегать в смерть и нужны были методы борьбы с этой тенденцией.

----------

